# Κολλάει το κολάι;



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2016)

Στην προσπάθειά μου να διαβάσω καμιά ελαφριά είδηση μπας και μου φτιάξει λίγο η διάθεση, πέφτω σε αυτό εδώ το άρθρο: Τα έξι σημάδια που δείχνουν ότι κάνετε το σωστό επάγγελμα

Για να δω, σκέφτομαι, το κάνω το σωστό επάγγελμα; Διαβάζω, διαβάζω, και φτάνω τελικά σε αυτήν την πρόταση:

Στην αρχή όλοι διστάζουμε να πάρουμε πάνω μας σημαντικές αποφάσεις. Όταν, όμως, φτάσετε στο σημείο να είστε 100% σίγουροι για τον εαυτό σας και να μην φοβάστε να κάνετε λάθος, σημαίνει πως έχετε πάρει «το κολλάει».​
Ε, δεν μου κολλάει! Η σωστή ορθογραφία της λέξης εδώ είναι «*κολάι*». Φαίνεται περίεργο, υποθέτω. Ας δούμε όμως τι σημαίνει. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ
*κολάι*, το [kolái] Ο (άκλ.) : (οικ.) η ευκολία, η άνεση με την οποία κάνω κτ., κυρίως σε εκφράσεις _παίρνω / βρίσκω το ~_, εξοικειώνομαι στην εκτέλεση μιας εργασίας ή στην αντιμετώπιση μιας κατάστασης.​
Η ετυμολογία, μας λέει, είναι kolay, εκ της Τουρκικής. Και τι σημαίνει στα τουρκικά _κολάι_; Μα, «εύκολος» και «ευκολία»!

Η δομή της ελληνικής έκφρασης είναι ίδια με της τουρκικής, καθώς και στα τουρκικά οι άνθρωποι λένε «του παίρνω την ευκολία», *kolayını almak*, για να πουν ότι έχουν εξοικειωθεί με κάτι. Να πούμε βέβαια ότι η συνηθέστερη σύναψη είναι «του βρίσκω την ευκολία», _*kolayını bulmak*_, αλλά εμείς που διαβάζουμε Λεξιλογία έχουμε πάρει το κολάι του σχηματισμού των εκφράσεων μέσω δανεισμού, οπότε δε μας κάνει εντύπωση.

Άντε, καλή μας συνέχεια, ή όπως θα λέγαμε τουρκιστί, *kolay gelsin*!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ... αλλά εμείς που διαβάζουμε Λεξιλογία έχουμε πάρει το κολάι του σχηματισμού των εκφράσεων μέσω δανεισμού, οπότε δε μας κάνει εντύπωση.



Του πήρες τον αέρα! 

β. άνεση, ευχέρεια που πηγάζει από την εμπειρία: _Δεν πήρε ακόμα τον αέρα της δουλειάς, _το κολάι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 25, 2016)

Πολύ ωραία ανάρτηση, Παλ!


----------



## sarant (Feb 25, 2016)

Είναι γνωστό ότι το κολάι δεν κολλάει

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/kolay/

(Βλέπε και τις χρήσεις όπου στέκει μόνο του χωρίς "παίρνω/βρίσκω" με τη σημασία της ρέγουλας)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2016)

Πτούι! Ζητώ συγγνώμη, ούτε που το σκέφτηκα να το ψάξω να δω μήπως είχε γράψει κανείς άλλος!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2016)

Αφού διάβασα και το κατατοπιστικό άρθρο του sarant, να βάλω εδώ την ετυμολογία για το kolay που δίνει το Nişanyan:

TTü: "uygun fırsat" [ Mesud b. Ahmed, Süheyl ü Nevbahar terc., 1354]
gezelüm şallā Çalap kolay vire [inşallah Allah kolaylık versin] TTü: "uygun" [ anon., Kısas-ı Enbiya terc., <1390]
bir kolay vaḳıt gözetürdi

<< OTü-KT kolay istenen, arzu edilen < ETü kol- o istemek, dilemek +Ay​
Με δυο λόγια, εδώ δε μας δίνει ρίζα το _kol, μπράτσο,_ αλλά μια παλαιοτουρκική ρίζα που σημαίνει _θέλω, εύχομαι_. Βέβαια το Νισανιάν έχει λάθη, από όσο ξέρω, οπότε ίσως περάσει κανείς τουρκομαθής (ο Μαρίνος, ίσως :) ) να μας διαφωτίσει.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 26, 2016)

Ο τουρκομαθής δεν είναι τουρκομαθέστερος υμών, σεβγκιλί Παλάβρα :) και οπωσδήποτε δεν ξέρει ETü δηλ. παλαιοτουρκικά (της κεντρικής Ασίας). Τείνει να πιστέψει τον Νισανιάν, τα (σπάνια) λάθη του οποίου αφορούν συνήθως ελληνικές κλπ. ετυμολογίες, πόσο μάλλον που το ιστορικό-ετυμολογικό λεξικό του Tietze έχει φτάσει μόνο μέχρι το J για την ώρα.


----------



## sarant (Feb 26, 2016)

Δεν θυμάμαι πώς έγινε και έγραψα ότι το kolay παράγεται από το kol = μπράτσο. Δεν συνηθίζω να τα βγάζω μόνος μου αυτά τα συμπεράσματα, κάπου θα το είδα. 
Α, στο ετυμολογικό του Μπαμπινιώτη το είδα :)


----------



## altan (Mar 12, 2016)

El Greko'ya Rapor'un çevirisini kolayladım. (620 sayfalık kitabın 380 sayfasını çevirmiş bulunuyorum.)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2016)

Καλά, τώρα είδα τι έχει γράψει ο Αλτάν. Θα το εκδώσεις; :)


----------

